# Chat with First Ascent Kayakers



## korbulic (Jul 29, 2010)

Have any questions for Hotel Charley film-makers and team First Ascent kayakers Ben Stookesberry and Jesse Coombs? 

First Ascent is hosting a live chat with the expedition boaters on Twitter on Thursday, August 26, at 1 PM. They will talk about expedition paddling and answer any other questions you might have. 
Join in or just follow along at the First Ascent Blog. 
More info HERE.


----------

